# 10 January 1941 - the attack on HMS Illustrious



## parsifal (Jan 8, 2013)

The 10 January marks the anniversay of the Luftwaffes attack on the HMS Illustrious. The Luftwaffe and RA came within an ace of sinking the great ship. She had previously almost single handedly neutralized the Italian Battleflleet and thoroughly demoralized the RM as she rampaged throughout Mussolini's Mare Nostrum 

The ship was attacked some 85 miles west of Malta by 40 Stukas from the newly arrived Fliegerkorps X, in a well planned attack lasting an hour. In this attack 1.000 pound pound bombs were used. The design of Illustrious was capable of withstanding only 500 lb bombs. Before the bombing the squadron of Fulmars managed to get off.

After this attack Illustrious was left steaming in circles with raging fires below. 2 enemy aircraft are believed to have been shot down by the CAP and 2 by flak, a further 12 were lost in the remaining actions in the day.

After the first hits, Illustrious ran up signals that said, 'I am not under control'.

The 2 lifts each weighing some 300 tons were wrecked welded into different shapes by the white hot fires which raged below deck. Fires were now a main priority to extinguish before the ship which carried high octane fuel ammunition caught alight. 

The power at one stage failed the pumps were put out of action. The Luftwaffe returned after refueling rearming in Sicily to give the final blow. The fleet went to Illustrious' aid put up a heavy barrage. Fulmars from Illustrious fought to save the ship before staging back to Malta to refuel and re-arm. they then returned to the continue their cover mission. In a series of fights that lasted al day, the Fulmars are believed to have shot down at least 5 more Stukas. She was still 40 miles from Malta after the last attack.

The boilers were still untouched but the stokers were working in temperatures of 130°F. A shell splinter had jammed the sprinkler system full on which was flooding the ship. For a time the sprinkler systems could not be shut down because of the out of control fires....

The last attack by the Luftwaffe saw another 1,000 pound bomb hit the ship. This bomb penetrated a damaged lift shaft reignited some of the fires.

It took the ship 5 hours from this last attack to make Grand Harbour, arriving in Malta at 10 o'clock in the evening. The fires were extinguished that night 

The arrival of such an important ship brought a lot of civilian onlookers who crowded the harbour area. At a quarter past noon on the 16th January an announcement was made over loudspeakers to the civilians to make for air raid shelters on hearing the air raid sirens as a new defence strategy was to be used to protect the harbour flying shrapnel from exploding shellls falling from the sky would make the area very dangerous. Many civilians at this time would stay above ground to watch the bombing. The Luftwaffe continued to pound the ship mercilessly, but to no real avail. 

At 13.55 the radar picked up a large contact - 'It was the largest that had ever been recorded in Malta till then'. The harbour guns lifted to their fixed positions - light AA, heavy AA, 4·5" guns, pom poms, machine guns even heavy guns on the fort not used as they could not reach high levels were brought to bear against the lower flying dive bombers.

The bombers from Fligerkorps X were escorted by Messerschitt, Fiat Macchi fighters. The RAF managed to send up 4 Hurricanes, 3 Fulmars 2 Gladiators. These were instructed to stay out of the harbour area pick off stragglers. The attack comprised of 2 seperate attacks - the first by Ju 88's (shallow dive bombers) the second by Ju 87 (Stuka's). This force amounted to 70 bombers all concentrating on sinking Illustrious. No other ship, before or since has endured such a sustained, concentrated intensity of attack and survived. 

The harbour guns opened up to a deafening noise described as 'hell let loose'. The ships in harbour including Illustrious fired their guns in protective fire.

Despite the bravery of the German airmen only one bomb hit Illustrious this being on the quarterdeck caused little damage. Despite the RAF pilots being told not to enter the harbour area a Fulmar chased a Stuka right through the barrage. After the bomber released his bombs he swept off down the harbour so low to the water he had to climb to get over the 15' breakwater. The Fulmar eventually shot it down. This returned to Hal Far where the pilot remarked - 'Don't think much of Malta's bloody barrage'. 

The plane however was so badly damaged it didn't fly again apparently.

During this attack the merchantman Essex which was lying at the other end of the creek was hit by a heavy bomb in the engine room with the loss of 38 men. Luckily the bulkheads contained the explosion. She was loaded with 4,000 tons of ammunition torpedoes.

On the 19th January came the last bombing raid which raised up clouds of dust to 1,000 feet. This probably screened the ship was accurate bombing.

Illustrious left Malta at sunset on the 23rd quickly accelerating to 20 knots on leaving harbour for a 2 day trip to Alexandria. Later she would travel to the USA for repairs later return to Malta for Operation Husky the invasion of Sicily in 1943.

I find Illustrious's ordeal a remarkable story of adversity, courage and amazing luck really. Something worth a second or two to remember...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice post.


----------



## vinnye (Jan 8, 2013)

I knew that Illustrious had been damaged during operations in the Med, but had not realised how many attacks involving so many planes she had endured and still made it out !
That is remarkable! 
Thanks for the posting!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 8, 2013)

There is a good eyewitness account in Cmdr. C.A. Lamb's "To War in a Stringbag"


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2013)

Pics not showing Joe.

It is a remarkable story, there was as ever a fair amount of luck involved but still it was a great effort of courage and bravery to get her to Malta, repaired sufficiently to move on and continue in the war. Also highlights the importance of Malta to the Allies in the Med.


----------



## parsifal (Jan 8, 2013)

Here are a couple of shots which I think are contemporary.


----------



## vinnye (Jan 9, 2013)

The bombing looks pretty intense, would not have liked to have been there!


----------



## parsifal (Jan 9, 2013)

To give some reference, in the last photo, the tops of the bomb splashes tower over the highest point of the Bridge island. The flight deck was over 60 feet high. The beam of the ship was 95 feet. Those bombs are only spaced about 60 feet apart, and the explosions are reaching about 150 feet into the air. It would have been terrifying.

Cunningham was on board, or in the Task Force at the time of the attack. He said something about how it was obvious they were now witnessing the work of absolute professionals. It was the beginning of a new phase in the battle for the med.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 9, 2013)

Great stuff, Parsifal!


----------



## Glider (Jan 9, 2013)

excellent posting. I think the last photo is of the Ark Royal but could easily be wrong


----------



## parsifal (Jan 9, 2013)

Im not at all sure either. There are very few photos of the action that day. but it is still relevant because it gives some idea of the conditions the RN carriers were operating under from January onward


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 9, 2013)

Great stuff, Parsifal. Agree entirely with your sentiments.


----------



## Denniss (Jan 10, 2013)

It's strange there were no italian or german torpedo bombers around for the first attack - this would have been a deadly combination if properly co-ordinated.
Even more strange that they were only able to score one hit at the stationary carrier - the AAA was probably not that ineffective as suggested.

BTW 500kg bomb = 1100 pound. Ship was really lucky, badly damaged but survived.


----------



## parsifal (Jan 10, 2013)

The initial attack was a combined torpedo divebombing attack. Italian SM79s came in initially, about 10 minutes ahead of the main force. This was a deliberate ploy by the Axis forces. These SM79s were detected about 30 minutes before the main attack The Illustrious fighter controller committed a cardinal error by allowing the standing CAP to be drawn down and away from the Carrier as they chased the Sparvieros off. About 10-15 minutes out from the first main engagement, the main force was detrected, and the remainder of the Fulmar squadron (I think 6 aircraft) were scrambled. however the shortcomings of the Fulmar really played into the equation. They struggled to gain sufficient height in time. With a climb rate of just 1200 feet per minute, the Germans were able to form up into their standard "clover leaf" attack formation unhindered and deliver the first few of their attacks with little or no interference. The CAP made up for that in spades later on during the day in subsequent engagements but for the initial attack, were credited with just two enemy aircraft This initial attack lasted just under an hour. Overall, the CAP for the entire day did quite well, shooting down as many, or more than its own total numbers and staying on station for as long as possible before staging back to Malta. I believe also that 3 Swordfish were airborne at the time of the attack and survived by also staging back to Malta. Some accounts I have read even say the Stringbags tried to get into the air defence battle. if so, I can only describe it as "gutsy". 

The Germans at this point of the war were not equipped (or at any rate were not using) an effective aerial torpedo. They were impressed with the italian torpedoes (which were superior to the German early war types) and the way the italians were using them (albeit on a small scale), with 1941 significant for an increasingly effective usage of torpedoes by the LW. 

I know that the germans were using 500kg bombs, but for some reason that escapes me, British sources always refer to this category of ordinance as 1000lbers. Its a bit like references to Japanese cruiser armamanent as 8"....it was actually 8.1".....


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 11, 2013)

Parsifal I think Glider is right that is a pic of Ark Royal. HMS Illustrious radio homing beacon was mounted lower down the main mast just above funnel height. The radio beacon is the drum shape.

HMS Illustrious





HMS Ark Royal


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 11, 2013)

I believe this is Illustrious under attack.


----------



## Glider (Jan 11, 2013)

Denniss said:


> It's strange there were no italian or german torpedo bombers around for the first attack - this would have been a deadly combination if properly co-ordinated.
> Even more strange that they were only able to score one hit at the stationary carrier - the AAA was probably not that ineffective as suggested.
> 
> BTW 500kg bomb = 1100 pound. Ship was really lucky, badly damaged but survived.



The Malta AA defences were amongst the most effective anywhere at the time. People (including myself) often forget that amongst the most important attribute for effectiveness is experience, its far more important than just looking at the number and size of the guns. Malta was under attack for the best part of two years and its AA guns often in action every day. 
I don't know how many guns were in place during this time but I do know that before the war the Admiralty were pushing for the dockyard area to be protected by approx 100 AA guns. In the allocation of AA guns the admiralty often got their way but what happened I do not know.

I admit that I wouldn't fancy going up against 100 modern AA guns with many months of daily practice under their belt.

edit - its worth remembering that most of the AA guns were manned by Maltese troops


----------



## parsifal (Jan 14, 2013)

fastmongrel said:


> I believe this is Illustrious under attack.
> 
> View attachment 221315




Fantastic photography when you think about it.....has captured the exact moment when bombs are detonating around the ship. 

It is a shot of the illustrious, well at least ive seen it elswhere captioned as such


----------



## RCAFson (Jan 14, 2013)

parsifal said:


> however the shortcomings of the Fulmar really played into the equation. They struggled to gain sufficient height in time. With a climb rate of just 1200 feet per minute, the Germans were able to form up into their standard "clover leaf" attack formation unhindered and deliver the first few of their attacks with little or no interference.



Not to say that the Fulmar wasn't slow in the climb, but using the combat rating of the Merlin VIII, the climb rate would increase by a 1/3 or more.


----------



## parsifal (Jan 14, 2013)

I assme you are referring to the improvements that were achieved with the Fulamr II. If so, certainly. Unfortunately, however on this day, it was the Fukmar I doing the fighting. W2hatever the performance arcs of the type, the initial engagement would find both the standing and emergency CAP low in altitude, and unable reach engagement height in time. The standing CAP was also miles out of position, having taken the bait and chased the SM79s to the extent that they were completely off station. 

I have a couple of questions however, with regard to the air battle. Most histories talk about how the CAP staged back to Malta, to refuel and then continue their cover mission over the stricken carrier. The next entry I have for the Fulmar CAG was as part of the Malta defences on the 16th. By that stage there were just 3 left, out of the original 9. What happened to the remaining 6. I would hazard a guess and suggest that the 3 a/c of the standing CAP on the 10th january, did not have the fuel to make it back to Malta, and ditched as a result. There may also have been some unservicieable airframes on the 16th not included in the available CAP. Or were there other losses. If so, what were the causes of those losses. interested to hear your opinion.


----------



## parsifal (Jan 14, 2013)

I did find this analysis

"It is somewhat frustrating the way different authors and different reports give varying accounts as to the number of aircraft... but I guess it is an effect of the "fog of war" and the danger of simplifying different definitions.

I've read that Illustrious departed Alexandria with 15 Fulmars.
Elsewhere, it is reported that Illustrious had 12 "operational" Fulmars on January 9, 1941.

This discrepancy could be accounted for through:
- Operational attrition (damage/loss in the days before January 9)
- Aircraft lists state the Illustrious had 12 Fulmars and three Sea Gladiators in the months before Operation Excess. But I have found no mention of the Sea Gladiator (other than those on Malta) in accounts of this event. 

The number of machines in the air as CAP at the time of the torpedo-bomber diversion is also very vague. Numbers given vary between four and five.

The number of fighters on the deck as replacement cap also vary. Was it four or five? Was it five, with only four getting airborne? Or was it four, with only three getting airborne (given reports of one experiencing engine failure before takeoff).

We are told that one Fulmar was shot down during the attack. 
We are also told that five Fulmars made their way to Malta after Illustrious became inoperable.
This would suggest a total of only six ever getting airborne...

Some accounts say 11 Swordfish and five Fulmars were destroyed in the hangar. Others say nine Swordfish and four Fulmars.
I guess the discrepancy can be whether or not unserviceable aircraft are counted... but it is difficult to come up with a permutation of the reported Fulmar numbers that add up to the totals of 15 or 12.

My best accounting is:
- Three operational Fulmars on CAP
- Three operational Fulmars launched
- One operational Fulmar on the aft lift (maybe being deployed to replace the machine with reported engine failure)
- Five operational Fulmars in hangar (one of which may have become unserviceable during the CAP launch)

* I did read one report somewhere (I really should probably start taking proper referenced notes) that the Fulmar that experienced engine failure was destroyed while on the forward lift.


Why does it bother me?
I'm trying to get a feel for the effectiveness of the limited CAP and interception the British carriers offered in the Mediterranean.
It seems to me that the very few aircraft that were available to intercept (often only three or four) were able to significantly disrupt large attacking forces.
But to get a better feel for this, I need more accurate figures on aircraft numbers and types".

This guys account aligns exactly with my thoughts...


----------



## RCAFson (Jan 14, 2013)

parsifal said:


> I assme you are referring to the improvements that were achieved with the Fulamr II. If so, certainly. Unfortunately, however on this day, it was the Fukmar I doing the fighting. W2hatever the performance arcs of the type, the initial engagement would find both the standing and emergency CAP low in altitude, and unable reach engagement height in time. The standing CAP was also miles out of position, having taken the bait and chased the SM79s to the extent that they were completely off station.
> 
> I have a couple of questions however, with regard to the air battle. .



Fulmar I/Merlin VIII had a climb rating of 2850rpm/6.25lb and a combat rating of 3000rpm 6.25lb - 9.75lb which would result in a 10-20% boost in power depending on the altitude.

I'll try and do some research on the other questions.


----------



## vinnye (Jan 21, 2013)

I have just found some more info on Illustious included recollections of men who served during the Taranto raid and also when the attacks occured around / in Malta.
HMS Illustrious (CV-7) Aircraft Carrier of World War Two


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 22, 2013)

Interesting eye witness account of the raids on Grand Harbour with some small but interesting photos.

Anniversary of Attack on HMS Illustrious | TVM News


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 22, 2013)

Another photo with spray obscuring Illustrious and the crane over the flight deck. I have put an arrow so you can see that was a near miss.





Illustrious3 by fastmongrel, on Flickr


----------



## parsifal (Jan 22, 2013)

That was just sheer luck that the LW did not hit them again


----------



## fastmongrel (Jan 22, 2013)

Shows how hard it is to hit a ship as big as a carrier (even when its not moving) when its surrounded by 100 AA guns. Must have been like diving into hell for the pilots.


----------



## RCAFson (Jan 23, 2013)

RCAFson said:


> I'll try and do some research on the other questions.



According to "Hurricanes over Malta" 6 Fulmars made it to Malta. I'll try to get more from other sources.


----------



## istonehouse (Jul 25, 2013)

I was very interested to read this thread, and the various posts, since one of my cousins - (A) Sub-Lieut. Henry 'Harry' Norman Loudon (RN) of 806 Squadron - was killed on board HMS Illustrious on January 10th 1941. He was only 20 years of age. 

I include an undated family photo of him below.

If anyone can point me in the direction of any further information regarding military service records for Fleet Air Arm pilots, or other information about 806 Squadron and the events of January 10th 1941, I would be most grateful.


----------



## RCAFson (Jul 25, 2013)

The wikipedia page is quite detailed and has links to more info as well:
806 Naval Air Squadron - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## parsifal (Jul 25, 2013)

Boy, does that bring the human side of the war home or what.


----------

